
Seymour Cray Obituary by John Markoff (1996) - poindontcare
http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~bezenek/cray.html
======
dang
Please email us at hn@ycombinator.com if you would like us to send you a
repost invite. This is an experiment in giving good stories a second chance at
attention on HN.

